# Traditions Trapper Pistol Kit



## Marlin_444 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey All, 

I am picking up a .50 Cal. Traditions trapper pistol kit this evening. 







Wanted to know if anyone had put one of these together and or uses them?  






Any advice, thoughts, suggestions, comments and perspectives you care to share???  

I like Black Guns, may want to make this one Dark; but would like to give it the same coat as my Walnut Finished Pedersoli Kodiak .50 Cal. double gun - 






I look forward to hearing from you!

Ron


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 16, 2009)

Were it me I'd be makin it flintlock and puttin on a longer barrel. But then I really really want a 16 to 18 inch flintlocked handgun for hunting... Been wanting one since I read an article bout a guy hunting with the Pedersoli Bounty, he used a saddle bag like contraption to help with the recoil and killed a nice doe.

I prefer brown for the barrel and I like that color for the stock. Spend some time cleaning up the brass and make sure everything fits nice and tight. I'd love to shot it some day. Been looking at them for some time thinking about how it would fit into my desire.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 16, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Were it me I'd be makin it flintlock and puttin on a longer barrel. But then I really really want a 16 to 18 inch flintlocked handgun for hunting... Been wanting one since I read an article bout a guy hunting with the Pedersoli Bounty, he used a saddle bag like contraption to help with the recoil and killed a nice doe.
> 
> I prefer brown for the barrel and I like that color for the stock. Spend some time cleaning up the brass and make sure everything fits nice and tight. I'd love to shot it some day. Been looking at them for some time thinking about how it would fit into my desire.



I see that they do come with Flint Lock options, I like Black Powder, just never used a Flinter... I am not sure about the Barrel or the other metal yet... Either way, it'll be with me during the Bear Hunt this coming opening weekend in North Georgia 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=300380

Ron


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty sure the barrel and stuff comes in the white but it appears the sight comes blued. Wouldn't be hard to get something from track of the wolf if that is the case. I just like em in brown instead of the modern blue.

I went on one of the scoutin trips before they did the bear hunt last season. May have to go bar huntin this season. I figger with my flinty and the Ruger Old Army loaded up with some 200 grain RNFPs over 35-40grains FFFg I ought to be able ta kill sumpin.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 16, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> Pretty sure the barrel and stuff comes in the white but it appears the sight comes blued. Wouldn't be hard to get something from track of the wolf if that is the case. I just like em in brown instead of the modern blue.
> 
> I went on one of the scoutin trips before they did the bear hunt last season. May have to go bar huntin this season. I figger with my flinty and the Ruger Old Army loaded up with some 200 grain RNFPs over 35-40grains FFFg I ought to be able ta kill sumpin.



Yep, the Barrel is in the white; I have a local guy that does great Parkerized Colors...  Not sure what direction I want to take this, prolly the standard Black / Blue...  Brown or Rust may have some merit...  I think I have all but ruled out Black and Gray, just does not fit this type weapon...

We'd love to have yah on the Bar Hunt this year; I had a blast!!!  This year, I am getting serious; got to get one!!!

Ron


----------



## bearpugh (Feb 16, 2009)

leave us bears alone.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not the pistol but I built a hawkin by traditions from the kit. not difficult. took just a little bit of inletting the wood and a tiny bit of filing on the metal. looks pretty good in the brown with a walnut stain. I did have a bit of trouble with the double set trigger. I have not been able to get that to work like it is supposed to. It will fire but only by pulling the regular trigger the set trigger just don't work. I wish it did.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 23, 2009)

The set trigger isn't supposed to fire the gun. What it does is make the regular trigger much lighter. I had a CVA rifle I built from kit, played with the set trigger to the point I had it set so light I could just bump the rifle for it to fire.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 23, 2009)

tv_racin_fan said:


> The set trigger isn't supposed to fire the gun. What it does is make the regular trigger much lighter. I had a CVA rifle I built from kit, played with the set trigger to the point I had it set so light I could just bump the rifle for it to fire.



I knew that. It don't set the trigger at all.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 23, 2009)

have you adjusted the screw all the way out on it  ?  if my screws are out of adjustment on my rifles, the set trigger will not work .  just a thought.   and man i would love to have one of those pistols !!!


----------



## Burl E. (Feb 23, 2009)

I haven't put one together, but I would like to.


----------



## Devodud (Oct 29, 2011)

How did your pistol turn out, I would love to build one?

Was accuracy decent?


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 29, 2011)

I got a trapper! shoots real good with .490 ball, 15 patching, 24grs black powder.


----------

